# ford 3910 - electric scheme



## zemarinho (May 30, 2013)

I am good and I am Portuguese José inherited the thing a year a tractor of a deceased grandfather a 3910 ford tractor came with enumeros problems and with many parts and other damaged or there but my biggest problem is the electric part that had totally destroyed

I would like to put the tractor up and running because it gives me very good at dealing with land home come here will see if someone can help me

so if someone could help me find a manual to repair the electric scheme of the tractor very grateful

greetings
José


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Jose,
Have a look at ebay item number 251276448183. This is a CD containing 1770 pages of material covering the following:

VOLUME 1

Part 1 Engine Systems
Chapter 1 - Diesel Engines
Chapter 2 - Cooling Systems
Chapter 3 - Gasoline Engines
Chapter 4 - Trouble Shooting

Part 2 Fuel Systems
Chapter 1 - Gasoline
Chapter 2 - Diesel
Chapter 3 - Air Cleaners
Chapter 4 - Injectors
Chapter 5 - Rotary Fuel Pump
Chapter 6 - In Line Fuel Pump
Chapter 7 - Turbocharger
Chapter 8 - Troubleshooting
Chapter 9 - Post 1985 Fuel Systems

*Part 3 Electrical Systems
Chapter 1 - Wiring, Lights, Switches and Instumentation
Chapter 2 - Battery
Chapter 3 - Starting System
Chapter 4 - Charging System
Chapter 5 - Charging System (External regulator)
Chapter 6 - Ignition Systems
Chapter 7 - Trouble Shooting
Chapter 7a - Wiring Diagrams
Chapter 8 - De-Luxe Cab Tractors*

Part 4 - Clutches
Chapter 1 - Single Clutches
Chapter 2 - Double Clutches
Chapter 3 - Servicing Clutches
Chapter 4 - Specifications

Part 5 - Transmission Systems
Chapter 1 - 8 Speed Non Synchromesh
Chapter 2 - 7&8 Speed Non Synchromesh
Chapter 3 - 8 Speed Synchromesh 2610 - 4610
Chapter 4 - 8 Speed Synchromesh 5610-7710
Chapter 5 - Reduction Gearbox Assemblies
Chapter 6 - Dual Power 5610 - 7710
Chapter 7 - Trouble Shooting
Chapter 8 - 'H' Pattern Synchro Transmissions
Chapter 9 - 'H' Pattern Synchro 5610 - 7610
Chapter 10 Specifications 'H' Pattern Synchro
Chapter 11 -8 Speed Synchro 5610 - 8210 Deluxe Cab
Chapter 12 - 8 Speed Non Synchro 5610 -7710 Deluxe Cabs

Part 6 - Power Take Off
Chapter 1 - Transmission and Live PTO 2610 & 3610
Chapter 2 - Independant PTO 4110 and 4610
Chapter 3 - Independant PTO 5610 - 7710
Chapter 4 - Trouble Shooting

VOLUME 2

Part 7 - Rear Axle and Brakes 

Part 8 - Hydraulic Systems

Part 9 - Steering Systems
Chapter 1 - Double Drop Arm (Manual Steering)
Chapter 2 - Single Drop Arm 2610 - 7610
Chapter 3 - Double Drop Arm Power Steering 2610 - 4110
Chapter 5 - Power Steering 2610 - 7610
Chapter 6 - Hyrdrostatic Steering 6710 - 7710
Chapter 7 - Trouble Shooting
Chapter 8 - Double Drop Arm 2910, 3910 abd 4110
Chapter 9 - Hydrostatic Steering - 5610 - 7610

Part 10 - Front Axle
Chapter 1 - Rowcrop Axle 2610 - 4110
Chapter 2 - Rowcrop Axle - Ford 4610
Chapter 3 - Rowcrop Axle 5610 - 7610
Chapter 4 - Rowcrop Axle 6710 and 7710
Chapter 5 - FWD Transfer Box 2610 - 4610
Chapter 6 - FWD Axle assembly 2610 - 4610
Chapter 7 - FWD Transfer Box 5610 - 8210
Chapter 8 - FWD Axle Assembly 5610 - 8210
Chapter 9 - Specifications
Chapter 10 - FWD Transfer Box 5610 - 8210 APL335,345, 350 Type Axles
Chapter 11 - FWD Axle Assemblies 5610 - 8210 335,345 Axles
Chapter 12 - Specifications 335, 345, 350 Axles
Chapter 13 - FWD Transfer Box 2910, 3910, 4110, 4610 AE1 - !59 axle
Chapter 14 - 2910 - 4610 AE1 -159 Axle
Chapter 15 - Specifications AE1 -159 Axle

Part 11 - Safety Cabs and Platforms 
Chapter - NOT AVAILABLE Safety Cab and Platform Options

Part 12 - Separating The Tractor
Chapter 1 - 2610 and 3610
Chapter 2 - 4110 to 7710
Chapter 3 - Specifications

Part 13 - Accessories and General
Chapter 1 - Air Conditioning Pre 1985
Chapter 2 - Cab Heating Pre 1985
Chapter 3 - Remote Control Valves
Chapter 4 - Hydraulic Trailer Brake valve
Chapter 5 - Air Con Post 1985
Chapter 6 - Cab Heating Post 1985

Part 14 - Model Derivatives
Chapter 1 - 234 and 334 Highway Tractors
Chapter 2 - Vineyard and Narrow Tractors
Chapter 3 - 3910 Rice Tractor
Chapter 4 - 4110 & 4610 Narrow Tractors
Chapter 5 - 8210 Tractor


You can print out anything you wish from the CD. Cost GBP 11.45 including shipping.


----------



## zemarinho (May 30, 2013)

thanks my friend

was looking for a cheaper solution but if you have to be

Thanks again


----------

